# what the site for these siggys.



## shaffaaf27 (Feb 10, 2007)

hi. i want to knwo what the site is that you get these style siggys from. i went on it before, but have forgotton the site name. 

can any one help. 


this an example of them.


----------



## squirt1000 (Feb 10, 2007)

Im also after some nintendo ones so I can pop my fc's for my wifi ds games into them


----------



## Jax (Feb 10, 2007)

Search google for "userbars".


----------



## Psyfira (Feb 10, 2007)

They're called userbars, just type that into google.
[Edit] Gah, beaten by 30 seconds! What he said


----------



## shaffaaf27 (Feb 10, 2007)

will do. and will update the post when i find it. 

PS can i write the site up on gbatemp?



i found the site i needed. 

http://userbarmaker.com/


THANK YOU VERY MUCH.


----------



## dice (Feb 11, 2007)

you should be supporting Arsenal you know


----------



## shaffaaf27 (Feb 11, 2007)

QUOTE(dice @ Feb 11 2007 said:


> you should be supporting Arsenal you know



they are my second fave team. if i didnt support boro, it'd be arsenal.

I only live less then 2 miles away from emirates. and i love watching them play football, esp  drawing to boro twice this season.


----------

